
15 Chrome Extensions for Developers - teomoo
http://usersnap.com/blog/chrome-extensions-for-developers/
======
dz2048
Nice tools, but...

While these are all helpful tools, most (but certainly not all) of these are
performing functions that are already available from the built-in developer
tools on Chrome.

And IETab is rather pointless if it's only available on Windows, because
Internet Explorer already has (rather decent) developer tools built in and can
render older versions, but it's still not as accurate as running a virtual
machine with the actual IE version. The real IE bugs, such as CSS selector
limits, are not represented by the renderer.

I would be very disappointed to see a professional front-end web developer
using all of these extensions while ignoring the built-in options.

